# Anyone Breed Serama's



## stano40 (May 8, 2013)

Anyone raise or breed Serama Chickens?

bob


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I do not know of anyway but I found this page for you if your interested .

http://www.americanseramaassociation.org/Breeders_Listing.html


----------



## stano40 (May 8, 2013)

Apyl said:


> I do not know of anyway but I found this page for you if your interested .
> 
> http://www.americanseramaassociation.org/Breeders_Listing.html


I am aware of the american serama assoc. but I preferred the serama council of north america. They were the first forum for serama's and has as it's member the person responsibile for importing serama's into this country.

Just wondering if anyone else had serama's, especially in my neck of the woods.

bob


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm breeding Seramas but I am not concentrating on show birds - rather I have found people around here seem to adore them as pets... so I concentrate on temperament mostly and will work on lifespan later when I have all the information. I just started this spring though. I just had some hatching eggs shipped in on Monday and am hoping to add the silkie gene to my flock with them. I already have smooth and frizzled, and hope to have booted and another silkie line shipped in before Fall.  Then my little flock will be all I want it to be - for now!

Where abouts in Maine are you? (I got my first pair from central Maine last summer... they were an old pair that I would later realize were laying tons and tons of duds. SIGH.)

Here's a little 'roo that went to a pet home last week.


----------



## stano40 (May 8, 2013)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> I'm breeding Seramas but I am not concentrating on show birds - rather I have found people around here seem to adore them as pets... so I concentrate on temperament mostly and will work on lifespan later when I have all the information. I just started this spring though. I just had some hatching eggs shipped in on Monday and am hoping to add the silkie gene to my flock with them. I already have smooth and frizzled, and hope to have booted and another silkie line shipped in before Fall.  Then my little flock will be all I want it to be - for now!
> 
> Where abouts in Maine are you? (I got my first pair from central Maine last summer... they were an old pair that I would later realize were laying tons and tons of duds. SIGH.)
> 
> Here's a little 'roo that went to a pet home last week.


Nice little roo. Both of my silkie roo's died. I'm in southern Maine.

I do have a frizzle and silkie hens along with my smooth. I also have a pair from Jerry Schexnayder who imported the serama's into the US.

My silkie's and frizzle cost me $150.00 a pair and some I raised. I have a coco pop roo, some whites with black tails, a wonderful boy who came with me to several farm day events and amazed everyone that he was that little.

Unfortunately, I'm selling my group because of my health and trying to put together some photo's for a fellow in Pennsylvania who is interested.

bob


----------

